# Heating



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

I am planning to stay in my Hymer 56 overnight at Christmas and will be using the Truma gas heating for the first time. Although I have checked that it works I am concerned that it may be too much or too little. Does anyone have experience of this?. Also are there any carbon monoxide issues?


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Mines a '93 Hymer and is great on the thermostat overnight. Nice and warm in mornings. there are vents everywhere to prevent fume build up. We use an electric blanket and a fan heater when we have hookups available.


----------



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for such a prompt response.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I always sleep with the heating on at night. If you system is maintained etc, and your van has fixed ventilation, then no worry. 

Russell


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

as long as the flue is connected properly and undamaged there should be no issue with carbon monoxide. they have a separate combustion chamber which is why you need the flue!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hymer 1992

With hook up we use oil filled rad to take the chill off and a thick quilt to sleep with.

We also have a fan heater that we use when it gets mega cold.

When we do not have a hook up we sleep with the gas system with a warm air blower and some ventilation.

Do not forget the thermal blinds they really help.


----------

